# Roasted Chicken - Buffalo style



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Last nights Delicious Chicken ...Buffalo wing inspired!

I butterflied the chicken and coated it in olive oil, then salt/ pepper
and fresh chopped garlic all over...then topped it off with duck sauce all over.
Roasted it, then - I liberal poured a Buffalo wing recipe for hot wings,
all over the chicken and roasted it for 10 minutes longer ...
It was amazingly delicious...with plenty of extra dipping sauce.

My guy is still talking about it this morning! 🙂

Here’s the hot wing recipe...
It calls for 4 Tablespoons of butter- I cut it down to
two tablespoons...

Hot Wing Sauce...
1/2 cup Franks hot sauce
1 Tablespoon white vinegat
2 Tablespoond butter
Place all in saucepot and simmer for a couple of minutes
until all blended. Coat chicken wings (or whole chicken) last 10 minutes of cooking.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I see only one bird on a plate - - - - did you fix anyone else any ??

looks AWESOME !


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Beatcha to it TK. I did this about 5 years ago. Remember? I don't recall the seasoning, probably just S&P.  Yours looks good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m telling you guys this is the best chicken I ever did...so delicious...whole chickens are on sale for 99 cents a pound - the head guy is going to pick up a couple more for the freezer.
He’s still talking about it! LOL...

The garlic and oil and the duck sauce with the hot sauce recipe at the end is the bomb!

edit: I roasted it on a rack, at the end when I poured on the hot sauce a lot of it dripped down and mixed with the juice from the chicken ...when I plated it, I poured all the sauce all over it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots, I bet you'd like Peking Duck.

How did the chickens get knock-kneed?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm sure it's fantastic and I'll remember it. Got 4 chickens in my freezer now, for stock and canning. I might pick up another this weekend and give your concoction a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Two Knots, I bet you'd like Peking Duck.
> 
> How did the chickens get knock-kneed?


Yes, I’ve had it and love it...It’s rare to see it on a chinese menu these days.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I'm sure it's fantastic and I'll remember it. Got 4 chickens in my freezer now, for stock and canning. I might pick up another this weekend and give your concoction a try.


And you’ll thank me for the rest of your life!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> And you’ll thank me for the rest of your life!


Such humility.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Such humility.


Just when I was about to post a panettone recipe for you!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have Duck Sauce in the little packets you get at Chinese take out.
Back many years ago, I do remember having a jar on hand in the fridge. I cannot remember what we used it for, but I'm pretty sure it was chicken.
It sat right next to the apricot preserves.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I have Duck Sauce in the little packets you get at Chinese take out.
> Back many years ago, I do remember having a jar on hand in the fridge. I cannot remember what we used it for, but I'm pretty sure it was chicken.
> It sat right next to the apricot preserves.


I understand that it’s hard to get in certain parts of the country. Luckily, we can
purchase big jars of it for 3.00...i use a lot of it on chicken and pork.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I understand that it’s hard to get in certain parts of the country. Luckily, we can
> purchase big jars of it for 3.00...i use a lot of it on chicken and pork.


We can get it at the grocery store. For some reason back many years ago, it was the thing to glaze things and apricot style marmalade's that were popular. Duck sauce too.
I will get a jar and try it again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can make your own, without all the food coloring and preservatives. This is an interesting family of Chinese-American restauranteurs, if I remember correctly.









How to Make Duck Sauce: Easy 5 Minute Recipe - The Woks of Life


Duck Sauce is a beloved condiment in Chinese-American restaurants. Make your own at home with real ingredients using this Chinese duck sauce recipe!




thewoksoflife.com





The pickled plum ingredients are: 
Plum, water, and salt.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Just when I was about to post a panettone recipe for you!


Well go right ahead please I'd like to see your recipe. The one I have is in a book and I can't find it on the internet to post.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey TK, is/was that buffalo sauce concoction hot? I'm planning to do some bone in thighs similarly this week. I don't have Frank's wing sauce but do have Frank's Original sauce and plenty of Duck Sauce. 8 of these .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn’t use frank’s wing sauce, I used Regular Franks hot sauce.

First I coated the chicken with olive oil, salt/pepper, garlic, and then
coated it in duck sauce
The last 10 minutes I put on the Hot Wing Sauce…
It wasn’t too hot, just right.

Hot Wing Sauce...

1/2 cup Franks hot sauce
1 Tablespoon white vinegar
2 Tablespoond butter
Place all in saucepot and simmer for a couple of minutes
until all blended. Coat chicken wings (or whole chicken) last 10 minutes of cooking.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, thanks Frank's regular (original) is what I have. That isn't particularly hot to me and the butter and vinegar will probably tone it down more. Wife won't eat anything she thinks is spicy hot.


----------



## Carine Gosche (7 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Last nights Delicious Chicken ...Buffalo wing inspired!
> 
> I butterflied the chicken and coated it in olive oil, then salt/ pepper
> and fresh chopped garlic all over...then topped it off with duck sauce all over.
> ...


They look so fresh, and I'm sure they were delicious. The next time I'll try your recipe for sure and see. Whenever I go grocery shopping, I ensure I get the Frozen Chicken Wings from Costco, and you should get them; I'm sure you'll fall in love with them. They are my favorite ones, and if you inspire yourself and get the recipe from their platform, I'm sure you'll fall in love. Moreover, you can choose the ingredients and type of chicken wings so you can get the healthiest options or not; here is up to you.


----------

